# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  > А правда ли, что...  >  Вопрос #1. А правда ли, что ... для защиты компьютера достаточно установить антивирус и файервол?

## NickGolovko

*Вопрос от пользователя:*

В компьютерных журналах часто советуют поставить антивирус и файервол, чтобы полностью защитить компьютер. Правда ли, что этого достаточно, и что иногда даже файервол ставить не обязательно?

*****
Вопрос комментирует эксперт в области предотвращения вторжений, разработчик DefenseWall HIPS *Илья Рабинович*:

- Достаточно взять любое исследование антивирусов (AV-Comparatives, Anti-Malware), чтобы понять, что ни одно из них 100% защиты не обеспечивает. Причём они не способны на это  принципиально - сначала выходит зловредный код, затем, через некоторое время, он попадает в антивирусную лабораторию (с разбросом от нескольких часов до бесконечности), затем этот код обрабатывается для создания сигнатуры детектирования и лечения либо автоматически (что быстро), либо человеком - вирусным аналитиком (что медленнее, таких людей очень мало) и только после этого добавляется в базы антивируса. Из этого видно, что существует «окно заражения», когда новый зловредный код уже вышел и заражает машины, но никакой защиты со стороны антивирусов ещё нет.

Далее, стоит разобраться с термином «файервол». Данное средство защиты изначально предназначалось для контроля входящих и исходящих сетевых соединений и ничего более. Поэтому миф о его достаточности для уверенной защиты возник и стал устойчивым во времена эпидемий сетевых червей времён конца 90-х годов прошлого века, когда обновления уязвимых частей операционной системы, через которые и производились атаки, либо запаздывали, либо не устанавливались из-за боязни проблем с совместимостью с другими программами. Тогда установка файервола и блокирование уязвимых к атаке портов действительно спасало. Сейчас ситуация достаточно сильно изменилась: основной акцент злоумышленниками сделан на атаку через World Wide Web, порты которого не прикроешь файерволом. Это не говорит о том, что данное средство защиты стало бесполезным - просто у него есть своя область применения.

Современные персональные файерволы, кроме собственно файервольной части, имеют также и систему HIPS (Система Предотвращения Вторжения), основанную на контроле поведения программ. Именно она и может предотвратить заражение, если ваш антивирус не справился с зловредным кодом. Разные персональные файерволы имеют различную по силе и возможностям систему поведенческой защиты, подбирайте ту, что вам подходит больше. Здесь можно ориентироваться на тест Matousec, который фактически тестирует не столько файервольную часть, сколько именно систему предотвращения вторжения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

